# Ft Pickens.



## chased4184 (Jan 6, 2017)

Has anybody really got after them yet? I went the other night and didn’t have luck but also did t really see anybody else out there


----------



## WarEagleFan (Oct 31, 2019)

We have been wondering the same thing. Any luck out there guys and gals?


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

The weather has been decent and the reports are slim and none which usually means they are trying hard or catching them all.I say just go when you can.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Going tonight. Will post when we get back tomorrow morning.

Scott


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The mullet are getting thick.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

parrothead said:


> Going tonight. Will post when we get back tomorrow morning.
> 
> Scott


:whistling:


----------



## WarEagleFan (Oct 31, 2019)

curdog said:


> parrothead said:
> 
> 
> > going tonight. Will post when we get back tomorrow morning.
> ...



ikr!


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Am I the only one wondering if the flounder got the upper hand on parrothead?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

IDK, I'm thinking he's either sticking the hell out of them, or he got Skunked, he Sunk or the wife made him stay home?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2019)

Nothing. Went from hubs to old coast guard station. Bull reds and specs with 1 blue crab.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

CurDog said:


> IDK, I'm thinking he's either sticking the hell out of them, or he got Skunked, he Sunk or the wife made him stay home?



Nothing !!!! Got skunked. Did manage to throw the net on a school of mullet. Always tomorrow.


Scott


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

There's nothing wrong with a cooler full of mullet.You tried that's all we can do right? Thanks for the report and hopefully they start showing up soon.


----------

